# Auriculares estereo NOKIA 3300



## London_vampire (Oct 21, 2005)

Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en este foro y queria saber si podrian ayudarme con el siguiente tema;: tengo un nokia 3300 y deseo armar los auriculares estereo, ya sea solo un adaptador para conectarle auriculares o lo q sea, encontre en esta pagina el PINOUT , pero no se donde puedo  comprar la ficha para armar el cable, si alguien me pudiese hacer soporte lo agradeceria muchisimo.

Muchas gracias por su tiempo!!!!!


----------



## fidodido18 (Feb 17, 2007)

hola London_vampire la verdad es que tengo ese dato desde que mandaste el post, nunca lo vi ya qeu esta pagina tu publicas algo y a la media hora ya estas abajo en la lista de mensajes nuevos, el caso es que tarde pero aca va el archivo para construir un manos libres "stereo" casero, espero y te sirva y qeu no sea tan tarde!!   

Bueno el archivo es muy grande para enviarlo por aca, esperemos que pronto nos suban la capacidad pero cualquier cosa enviame un mensaje privado con tu email para enviarte el archivo.


----------

